

Ask HN: The best non-hand-wavy path to understanding containerization - fizwhiz

I&#x27;m a junior developer spending most of my time writing java&#x2F;scala code for a big corp, and I&#x27;ve been intrigued by some of the recent developments in containerizations technologies (notably, Docker and LXC). I must be honest though, most of the concepts like namespaces, cgroups and port mapping aren&#x27;t things that I&#x27;m terribly familiar with (presumably a byproduct of only crushing application code all day and having a separate release management team take care of deployments), and I&#x27;m looking to grasp these fundamentals in order to understand and effectively use some of the existing containerization technologies out there (for work and some side-projects). I want to further my understanding beyond the simple &quot;Use this library, it does the job for you&quot; to really get a feel of what&#x27;s happening under the hood.<p>What does the HN community recommend to get up to speed with these concepts? Are there any non-Ops folks out there that have managed to compress this learning in a short span of time? Are there any ops folks that have some recommended material that I could steep in to quickly familiarize myself? I understand that in order to appreciate this, it may require getting a stronger understanding of virtualization itself, so I&#x27;m really looking for some guidance on the recommended journey.
======
brudgers
Start blogging about your journey toward learning about them. Writing it down
will expose many of the holes in your knowledge.

